# Platzangst 2009



## sylantkilla (18. März 2009)

Hat schon jemand hier die 2009er Collection von Platzangst live gesehen?
Ich habe leider keine Läden in der Nähe die Platzangst führen...

Mich würde mal interessieren wie gut die Verarbeitung inzwischen bei denen geworden ist - hatte bei 2 Teilen schon probleme mit RV.
Falls jemand von euch schon Teile besitzt wie sind Tragekomfort und Funktionalität?

Außerdem habe ich noch keinen Online-Shop gefunden wo die ganze Collection aufgeführt ist der mir auch vertrauenswürdig erscheint.
Da wäre ich auch für Anregungen offen.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Totoxl (18. März 2009)

Ich warte noch auf meine Klamotten, die sollen mitte März kommen.
Ich hab schon ein paar Sachen von Platzangst und bin mit der Quali gut zufrieden.
Hast du schon bei Rose geschaut, die haben die Sachen jetzt auch im Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (18. März 2009)

Bei Rose ist das Problem das ich da im Shop nur die Braun/Orange - Kombi finde....
Die Klippspringer in schwarz finde ich da nicht, genau wie die Hardride-Jacke.
Wenn du mir sagst wie ich an die anderen Farben komme dann wär mein Problem gelöst - weil Rose ist ja ein seriöser Laden.

Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden wenn du deinen Kram hast - was hast du dir denn bestellt?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Salu (18. März 2009)

Also ich hab das Hardride Jacket in schwarz. Ich find die Qualität top. Sehr viel besser als Dimension One von letztem Jahr. Lüftungsschlitze gehen durch das neue System sehr viel leichter auf. Auch das ganze Material scheint stabiler zu sein als bei der Dimension One. Über den Rest kann ich leider nix sagen, weil noch nicht alle Kartons ausgepackt waren^^.


----------



## aki09 (18. März 2009)

Guck mal hier. 
Da gibts Trikots & Hosen von Platzangst. Ich werde mir diese oder nächste Woche auch Hose & Trikot zulegen. Bin einfach mal gespannt, wie die Qualität ist.


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2009)

www.unitybikes.de

Da bekommst die ganzen Klamotten. Verarbeitung ist top, stand die Tage im Hardride Jacket, echt gut. Die Klippspringer ist so wie die Wildbreest, sauber verarbeitet


----------



## sylantkilla (19. März 2009)

Hast du bei Unitybikes denn auch schonmal bestellt - wie ist da der Service?


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2009)

War bei den Jungs vor Ort, die sind super nett und hilfsbereit. Von daher hatte ich einen sehr guten Eindruck und würde ohne Bedenken im Shop bestellen. Hätte ich allerdings auch ohne Vorortbesuch, da der Shop einen kompetenten Eindruck macht.


----------



## smudo110 (19. März 2009)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Platzangst:.:212.html

die lieferung is echt fix. ich hab gestern bestellt. heute verschickt. top


----------



## sylantkilla (19. März 2009)

Bike-Mailorder kenn ich, habe da auch schon bestellt, aber irgendwie haben die die klipspringer noch nicht im angebot...
Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## b00m (21. März 2009)

Also hier gibts auch recht viel, ich habe das Glück das ich zur Fun-Box grade mal ne halbe bis dreiviertel stunde fahre und das aufmich nhemen  werde um die platzangst klamotten mal anzuprobieren bevor ich was kaufe.

http://www.funbox-shop.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwegi73 (22. März 2009)

Vielleicht ganz interessant für Leute, die aus dem Stuttgarter Raum kommen:
Ich war gestern in Metzingen bei

http://www.radwerk.net

Der Laden ist gut sortiert und die haben auch ein paar Platzangst Sachen.
Habe mir das Hardride-Jacket und das Icicle Trikot gekauft und bin mit der Qualität absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Fetzi * (22. März 2009)

auf der Platzangst homepage ist ein händlerverzeichnis .

diese aufgeführten händler können jedes kleidungstück der aktuellen kollektion in 48 h ranholen ( vorrausgesetzt es ist verfügbar )

also , entweder dort anprobieren oder im i-net bestellen und wenns nicht passt wieder zurück und ein neues bestellt

hoch lebe das fernabsatztgesetz ... ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. April 2009)

Ich habe seit letzter Woche meine 09er Klipspringer Hose und bin von der Qualität sehr begeistert! Super Materialien und Verarbeitung sowie sehr intelligente Taschen, Laschen und Lüftungszipper. Auch mein 08er Stripe Jersey ist top vom Schnitt und der Verarbeitung her. Ist aber ein recht dichter Stoff, also nicht so atmungsaktiv wie manch andere - falls man es zum touren tragen will, sollte man das beachten.


----------



## -MIK- (7. April 2009)

Hab gestern das Hardride Jacket bekommen und muss sagen, woah, top top top!!! Ich ärger mich einzig und allein, dass ich zum konservativen schwarz gegriffen habe und nicht das knallige Orange nahm. Ansonsten Topjacke.


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. April 2009)

meine klippspringer sollte schon vor 3 wochen bei meinem händler sein, jede woche hört man und morgen bekommen wir die und schicken sie raus
aber wundern tuts mich nicht nachdem ich die vögel beim ixs in wiberg gesehen hab, liegen wahrscheinlich wieder chillend in der sonne


----------



## jastone (7. April 2009)

Ich würd mich auch freuen wenn meine Klipspringer endlich bald mal kommen würde... Aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude sagt man ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (7. April 2009)

Jou also wenn ich mir davon was hole wirds wohl auch die orange hardride + klipspringer in braun, ma sehn sind halt schon paar 100 ökken. ;X

Frage: Wie isn der untere Teil der Klippspringer abzunehmen und sieht die auch cool als Kurze hose aus? Das wäre grade bei mir der anreiz dieser Hose, das ich sie im WInter/Herbst lange tragen könnte und im sommer ebend kurz .... danke für antworten


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. April 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Jou also wenn ich mir davon was hole wirds wohl auch *die orange hardride + klipspringer in braun*, ma sehn sind halt schon paar 100 ökken. ;X


Geile Kombi! Die Jacke hatte der Laden, wo ich meine gekauft habe auch da, passt hammermäßig gut. Habe aber "leider" schon ne orangene Jacke 




b00m schrieb:


> Frage: Wie isn der untere Teil der Klippspringer abzunehmen und sieht die auch cool als Kurze hose aus? Das wäre grade bei mir der anreiz dieser Hose, das ich sie im WInter/Herbst lange tragen könnte und im sommer ebend kurz .... danke für antworten


Das ist ein Reißverschluß, der einfach komplett rundum geht. Der ist leichtgängig und mit wenigen Handgriffen auch im angezogenen Zustand super leicht und schnell abgezippt. Das Ganze ist schön mit 2 Stoff-Laschen von innen und außen verdeckt. Als Sommer-Hose ist sie u. U. etwas zu warm, da das Futter etwas dicker und flauschiger ist als beim Vorgängermodell (falls du das kennst), was aber nur ein Problem ist, falls du Touren fährst, wo man beim bergauf strampeln auch ins Schwitzen kommen kann. Hierbei kann es evtl. auch nerven, dass die recht weiten Beine beim Pedalieren aneinander streifen, mich persönlich juckts nicht. Was generell das "Management von Wärme und Feuchtigkeit" bei der Hose angeht: die 4 "Fresh Air" Zipper sind an jedem Bein vorne und hinten und schon beim gemütlichen Rollen sehr effektiv! Fährt man etwas schneller, kommt man sich (ohne Schei$$!) fast vor, als wäre man untenrum nackig  Was die Optik angeht: ich finde sie lang wie kurz genial!  Aber entscheide selbst:









Leider ist eins ziemlich dunkel und eins verschwommen, aber bessere hab ich leider nicht...


----------



## b00m (8. April 2009)

Sehr geile Antwort!! Danke!!

Perfekt, wie du sogar auch noch mit den RaceFace unterwegs bist, wie ich. 
Sieht echt super aus, auch kurz. Denke dann wirds bei mir echt die Klippspringer + Hardride Orange >wenn< ich wieder flüssig bin. ^^

Witzig: Wie die anderen Biker dich angaffen, warst wohl bisl zu schnell für deren Geschmack oder? Macht zumindest den Eindruck auf dem Pic. ^^


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Das ist ja mal so cool wie die Fitf*cker aus der Wäsche schauen! Dickes Foto!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. April 2009)

Hehe, freut mich, dass euch das Bild gefällt!  Trotzdem muss ich euch leider einige Illusionen nehmen... ich war da recht langsam unterwegs, weil diese Kehre nicht mehr her gibt, die "Gaffer" gehörten zu den Leuten, mit denen ich unterwegs war und der Fotograf ist um die 50 und fährt mit seinem Hardtail gröberes Zeug als viele Leuts mit halbem Alter und doppeltem Federweg


----------



## -MIK- (9. April 2009)

Trotzdem, wenn man das reine Bild sieht "verdutzte Tourer, cooler DHler" ist das schon n echt starkes Bild...


----------



## b00m (9. April 2009)

Jep, genauso wie es MIK beschreibt empfinde ich es auch. ^^

>Fitf*cker< ist zwar nen cooler Begriff den ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört habe, muss aber net sein. ^^


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2009)

Ich musss sagen ich bin von Platzangst bedingt zufrieden.
Habe aus der 08er Kollektion die Eland udn die hat bei mir echt nicht viel ausgehalten. Die Uplift-Ticket-Tasche fläddert nur noch herum, Bundweitenreguliereung ist kaputt und leider hat das Ritzel vorne ebenso seine Spuren am Hosenbein hinterlassen. 
Allerdings muss ich dazusagen, dass aufgrund der Bundweitenregulierung die Jungs in Eisenach mir die Hose auch anstandslos tauschen wollten, ichs aber verpennt hab mit Garantiezettel-suche und absenden. 
Desswegen werd ich mir auf jedenfall die Klipspringer mal ansehen.
Die Jungs gehören einfach unterstützt. Geben den Grossen mal Kontra, und das recht stylisch und kompetent wie ich finde.
Den Agoraphobia Hoodie hab ich auch und da kann ich nichts bemängeln. Super Zeug und immernoch schön der Druck drauf.
Im übrigen hab ich natürlich Platzangst auf die Fehler hingewiesen und ich erwarte noch diese Woche ne Mail.

Kann euch ja mal auf dem Laufenden halten.

Cheers


----------



## hot_chili76 (13. April 2009)

Moin

weis einer wie dick die Klipspringer Proline Pants 2009 sind.
sind die mehr was fürn winter/herbst oder auch gut im sommer zutragen?

THx


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2009)

hot_chili76 schrieb:


> weis einer wie dick die Klipspringer Proline Pants 2009 sind.
> sind die mehr was fürn winter/herbst oder auch gut im sommer zutragen?


Also für den Hochsommer und/oder Touren, wo man auch bergauf fährt und ins Schwitzen kommen kann sind sie etwas zu dick - obwohl die Belüftung sehr gut funktioniert. Die 08er Eland haben innen nur ein dünnes Netz, die Klipspringer ein dickeres und flauschigeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jastone (13. April 2009)

So, seit Samstag ist die Klipspringer da. Gestern und heute konnte ich sie schön testen. Im Wald und beim Touren in der prallen Sonne.

Ich bin vollends zufrieden mit der Hose. Sie ist absolut sauber verarbeitet und macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Sie ist recht baggy geschnitten finde ich, vor allem wenn der untere Teil der Beine dran ist. Die Beine lassen sich aber durch den Velcro enger stellen.
Die Hose eignet sich für den Sommer nur bedingt. Im Wald war sie super! Auch die Belüftung ist verdammt gut durchdacht und macht untenrum frisch . Heute in der prallen Sonne beim Touren mit meiner Frau musste ich aber feststellen, dass sie dann doch warm ist und mein Hintern recht schnell nass wurde. Nichts desto trotz eine super Hose!

Und so schaut sie in kurz aus:










cheers
jastone


----------



## b00m (14. April 2009)

Schicke Pics!


----------



## timothekid (6. Mai 2009)

hallo,
ich habe die klipspringer beim rose mal anprobiert...und da ich noch
keine bikehose habe war ich erstmal überrascht bei den größen.
zieht man die zum bauchnabel hoch oder was?
ich bin 1,80 und mir hat s gepasst...ist das normal?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch 1,80 und von der Länge her reichen mir die M gerade so. Die Weite ist allerdings recht großzügig bemessen (wiege knapp 70kg).


----------



## krei (9. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´





jastone








Könnt ihr bitte angeben wie groß ihr seid und um welche Hosengröße es sich bei den Bildern handelt?

Ich suche zur Zeit auch eine für mich (bin 178cm, 76Kg)


----------



## jastone (9. Mai 2009)

@krei: Ich bin 185cm und müsste so um die 80kg haben. Die Klipspringer habe ich in XL.


----------



## krei (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe immer das Problem , dass ich genau zwischen M und L liege.
Das heisst , M ist ok aber nicht locker  L ist ok manchmal aber zu locker.


----------



## jastone (9. Mai 2009)

krei schrieb:


> Ich habe immer das Problem , dass ich genau zwischen M und L liege.
> Das heisst , M ist ok aber nicht locker  L ist ok manchmal aber zu locker.



Kenn ich  ich hab verdammt oft das gleiche Problem. Kommt auch immer drauf an wie der Hersteller es mit der Größeninterpretation nimmt!
Ich hab sie in XL und so sitzt sie richtig gediegen. Die Velcros für die Bundweiteneinstellung hab ich minimal zu. Ich denke in L wäre wohl auch in Ordnung gewesen, würde dann aber warscheinlich nicht ganz so gut sitzen.


----------



## CQB (9. Mai 2009)

Hab da auch mal nen Anliegen, bezügliche der Ärmellänge vom Twister langarm Jersey. Die länge der Ärmel soll bei Größe M 48 cm vom Kragen sein?!

1. Was bitte heiße die Formulierung "vom Kragen"?
2. wenn es so ist wie ich denke, dann ist das aber ein bisschen sehr kurz, denn bei ausgestreckten Armen brauch ich mindesten 60 cm?!

Edit: hab grad gesehen, das sowohl beim Langarm wie beim Kurzarm Jersey die gleiche Länge drinne steht, is dann wohl nen Fehler...

Tabelle:http://www.platzangst.com/collection_mes.php?collectionmenu=6

Gruß CQB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2009)

krei schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte angeben wie groß ihr seid und um welche Hosengröße es sich bei den Bildern handelt?
> 
> Ich suche zur Zeit auch eine für mich (bin 178cm, 76Kg)


Du hättest eigentlich nur in das Posting über deinem kucken müssen 

*|
V
*​


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,80 und von der Länge her reichen mir die M gerade so. Die Weite ist allerdings recht großzügig bemessen (wiege knapp 70kg).


----------



## krei (12. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,80 und von der Länge her reichen mir die M gerade so. Die Weite ist allerdings recht großzügig bemessen (wiege knapp 70kg).



(Hab gelesen nach dem ich schon geschrieben hatte.)

"gerade so" also nicht ganz ok?

Ich bin 1,78m  (76Kg)und bei den Snowboard Klamotten reicht mir M gerade so, aber mit L fühle ich mich viel besser. 
Also denke ich, dass  ich mit der Hose in L wenig falsch machen  würde, oder irre ich mich?

Ich habe mich jetzt auf der Platzangst Seite umgeschaut, ein T-schirt vermessen und mit den Größentabellen von der Seite verglichen. 
Kann man generell sagen dass, wenn ein T-Shirt in  L passt, dann passt ein Trikot in L genau so?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2009)

krei schrieb:


> "gerade so" also nicht ganz ok?


Das kommt drauf an, ob es einen stört, dass die Hosen etwas Baggy sitzen... das mag natürlich nicht jeder! Ich finds ok. Für lange Touren ists vielleicht eher nix.




krei schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78m  (76Kg)und bei den Snowboard Klamotten reicht mir M gerade so, aber mit L fühle ich mich viel besser.
> Also denke ich, dass  ich mit der Hose in L wenig falsch machen  würde, oder irre ich mich?


Du bist nicht größer und kaum schwerer als ich, also denke ich, dir sollte M locker reichen. L müsstest du wahrscheinlich oben ordentlich zu zurren - auch wieder Geschmacksache. Ich muss meine M oben schon zusammen gurten, weil sie anders zu sehr absteht.
Ich habe übrigens bei Snowboardklamotten M und das sitzt bei mir für meinen Geschmack lässig genug.




krei schrieb:


> Kann man generell sagen dass, wenn ein T-Shirt in  L passt, dann passt ein Trikot in L genau so?


Boah, du stellst Fragen  Ich habe ein Shirt in M, das passt perfekt, aber bei meinem Trikot habe ich L, damit es schön locker über dem Safety-Jacket sitzt.


----------



## krei (15. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,80 und von der Länge her reichen mir die M gerade so. Die Weite ist allerdings recht großzügig bemessen (wiege knapp 70kg).



Ich habe eine Bitte. 
Kannst Du ein Bild von Dir in der Hose (lang) posten?
Ich würde gerne sehen wie es mit der Länge bei 1,80m ausieht.


----------



## b00m (15. Mai 2009)

Bin auch ziemlich genau 180-182 und wiege aber 81 KG. Eher L als M oder?

Werde heute Mittag bei uns im Bikeladen mal schauen, die haben Platzangst da, eventuell hole ich mir die Klippspringer auch finde sie geil und hab noch keine Bikehose, dann werd ich auch ma Pics machen.


----------



## krei (21. Mai 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Bin auch ziemlich genau 180-182 und wiege aber 81 KG. Eher L als M oder?
> 
> Werde heute Mittag bei uns im Bikeladen mal schauen, die haben Platzangst da, eventuell hole ich mir die Klippspringer auch finde sie geil und hab noch keine Bikehose, dann werd ich auch ma Pics machen.




Ist etwas daraus geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (22. Mai 2009)

Jou, zum kotzen, leider nicht. Ärgere mich selbst, aber war die lezte Woche so im Stress das ichs nicht zum Shop geschafft habe und einfach bestellen möchte ich nicht da ich gerne vorher mal in einer Platzangst hose drinne gewesen wäre.

Habe nun frei, sollte es also die Tage aufjedenfall mal schaffen, dann gibts Info und Bilder.


----------



## krei (22. Mai 2009)

thx


----------



## b00m (22. Mai 2009)

So, war grade beim Local.
Hatte dort die Klippspringer in S an, hat sofort super gepasst. Nen anderer Kunde, der ebenfalls im Shop war hatte sie in M probiert und dem war diese zu groß. Insgesamt  muss man also sagen das die Hose super groß ausfällt, ich trage nämlich normal eher M wenn nicht sogar L und habe mir die Klippspringer nun in S gekauft. Ich hatte sogar noch RaceFace FR Schoner in L drunter um sicher zu sein das alles passt.

Also zu mir: 1.81 cm und ca. 81/82 KG, also nicht grade der schmächtigste und trage die Klippspringer nun in S, Schoner haben noch super drunter platz. Jacke hatte ich in L und M an, leider war sie zum Verkauf nur noch in L da und ich wollte sie in M da mir L etwas zu groß war, habe also nur die Hose gekauft.

Bilder konnte ich leider noch keine machen, eventuell am Wochenende, mit ca. 180 cm würde ich sie jedoch in S oder M nehmen, niemals jedoch in L!!! Bei M wirst du sogar das Problem haben das Sie im angezipten Zustand an den Beinen sehr weit ist und halt wie ne Baggy rüber kommt. In S ist se dann an den Beinen wie ne normale Jeans, am Arsch ist sie jedoch selbst in S noch angenehm weit.

MFG


----------



## krei (22. Mai 2009)

noch einmal, danke


----------



## HH_1964 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi - hat den schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Chaser Short gemacht. Ich fahre eher längere Touren - da frag ich mich natürlich ob das Teil nicht zu warm ist. 
Bis dann..


----------



## Nick.Name (28. Mai 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> So, war grade beim Local.
> Hatte dort die Klippspringer in S an, hat sofort super gepasst. Nen anderer Kunde, der ebenfalls im Shop war hatte sie in M probiert und dem war diese zu groß. Insgesamt  muss man also sagen das die Hose super groß ausfällt, ich trage nämlich normal eher M wenn nicht sogar L und habe mir die Klippspringer nun in S gekauft. Ich hatte sogar noch RaceFace FR Schoner in L drunter um sicher zu sein das alles passt.



Hallo zusammen, ich bin der besagte Kunde und habe mir, da b00m die S Hose bekommen hat eine andere in S bestellt. Heute ist Sie gekommen und natürlich habe ich Sie gleich anprobiert. 
Die Velcros muss ich offenlassen, dann sitzt Sie ohne Schonerhose klassisch, mit Schonerhose wirds zum pedalieren eng, deswegen werde ich morgen nochmal die M probieren und mich dann entscheiden ob ich lieber zu lange oder zu enge Hosen trage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. K+L Schoner sind auch unter der S ok. Ich bin 183cm gross wiege ca. 83 Kg und habe ne Schrittlänge von 84 cm (rel. kurz). Anbei Fotos von der Hose an mir und im Vergleich eine alte Cannondale Hose in M! zur klip in S. Bis jetzt gefallen mir die Detaillösungen gut.


----------



## b00m (30. Mai 2009)

He hi, super das es noch geklappt hat!

Die Hose trägt sich wirklich traumhaft, selten sowas edles angehabt, was die Verarbeitung angeht. ^^


----------



## CoilerDL (30. Mai 2009)

kurze Frage noch... 

Wie lässt sich die Hose auf längeren Touren? Schweissbad oder angenehm?

Hat die Hose mal jemand bei Regen getragen? Wo kommt Feucht durch?

THX


----------



## Nick.Name (31. Mai 2009)

Habe jetzt doch die M genommen, mit Schonerhose drunter ist Sie auch nicht mehr so lang. Da hat der Verkäufer in Schorndorf doch die Richtige ausgewählt gehabt. Habe dann gleich noch ein paar Handschuhe mitgenommen, man sollte doch nicht so oft in die Läden gehen . Bzgl der Internetshops denke ich kann man die beiden empfehlen: www.funbox.de und www.boardx.de beide sehr freundlich am Telefon. boardx ist der Laden in dem ich war und Funbox hat sehr schnell geliefert und sogar mit Rüchsendeetikett anbei. Wenn jetzt noch die Rückzahlung klappt kann man m.M.n. ohne bedenken dort bestellen. Konnte leider noch nicht testen wie die Hose im Einsatz ist, werde aber kurzen Bericht nachliefern.


----------



## b00m (31. Mai 2009)

Also warm ist sie schon, die Klippspringer, das lässt sich nicht verschweigen. Arg geschwitzt habe ich jedoch nicht. Trage sie momentan sogar auch mal so, Tagsüber als kurze Hose, sieht ja auch echt schick aus. 

Bei Regen hab ich sie noch nicht getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir das twister trikot bestellt, hab normalerweise größe L bei körpergröße 184cm, bin aber ziemliches leichtgewicht (60kg), und das trikot erscheint mir ziemlich weit, und die ärmel gehen über die ellbogen, is das nun beabsichtigt so oder is es mir doch zu groß, sprich wäre M besser ??


----------



## Nick.Name (28. Juni 2009)

So nun mal der erste kurze Abriss:
Habe die Klipspringer bei ca 25°C getragen und bin eine kurze Tour gefahren. Sie ist warm aber es wird nicht überdurchschnittlich heiss. Entlüftung (hintere Reissverschlüsse) auf- angenehmer. Belüftung (vordere RV) auf, dann tritt nur bei höherer Geschwindigkeit das Gefühl des Durchlüftens auf, auch angenehm. Nässe wird noch getestet. Dass die Beine aneinander schaben kann den einen oder anderen vielleicht nerven. Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden, vor allem die Platzierung der Taschen ist super, Karte, Geldbeutel und Handy störten mich null beim fahren.
Die Grössen sind gewöhnungsbedürftig, wie o.a. normal würde man vll. eine Nummer kleiner wählen aber ohne anzuprobieren geht da denke ich wenig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gestern ne schnelle (weil späte) Runde gefahren und habe deshalb bergauf etwas schneller reingetreten, da ich bei der Abfahrt noch was sehen wollte  Als ich oben ankam, musste ich trotz von Anfang an offener Lüftungen und abgezipten Beinen erst mal meine Beine abtrocknen lassen... ich bin aber auch echt viel schneller gefahren als sonst, also so schlimm wirds normal nie. Bergab gabs dann etwas Nässe/Matsch von unten, zuhause einfach abtrocknen lassen und abklopfen (+ ggf. leicht abbürsten) das wars!  Das mit dem aneinander streifen der Beine nervt echt etwas, aber man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Symion (26. August 2009)

Hat jemand die Hose in XXL? Würde sie wegen der langen Beine brauchen. Aber obenrum bin ich eher normal gebaut.


----------



## Festerfeast (26. August 2009)

Habe mal ein bisschen ausgemessen (innen am Bund entlang):
Mit voll ausgenutztem Dehnbereich sinds 104cm,
ohne Dehnbereich  ~94cm,
mit voll ausgenutztem Klettsystem am Bund ~84cm.

Habe eher salopp vermessen, aber grob sollten die Angaben stimmen.

MfG


----------



## Flitsche (1. September 2009)

so, war heute im laden und hab die klipspringer anprobiert. M passt bei mir (ca. 183, 75 kilo, schrittlaenge 94 glaub ich).

leider hat der shop (follow-me in loerrach) die hose nur noch in schwarz vorraetig. nachdem ich die neuen farben fuer 2010 gehoert habe (schwarz, knallrot und tuerkisblau) will ich jetzt aber dringend noch eine braune M.

Habe eben schon 2 onlineshops angeschrieben, bin aber fuer jeden weiteren hinweis dankbar, wo es besagtes modell noch gibt.

also, klipspringer in braun, groesse M

am liebsten shop in CH, D geht aber auch

danke sehr


edit: ich bin hier noch fuendig geworden, mindestens 2x M in braun noch vorhanden:

http://www.antrieb.com/freeridestore/


----------



## GhostFR800 (9. September 2009)

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...wnhill-Hose-Pant-Klipspringer-braun-2009.html

Da kannste noch eine bestellen. Muss ja auch unbedingt die in braun sein

edit: hat sich ja auch schon erledigt...)


----------



## Flitsche (9. September 2009)

ju, hab sie seit gestern in der hand und find sie sehr gut.
nachdem ich auf der eurobike noch am stand war und die neuen farben live gesehen habe, bin ich froh, dass ich sie in braun hab


----------



## Mao2801 (9. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

suche längere Zeit schon ne neue Action Pack Shorts in Größe M! Hat nicht jemand rein zufällig von euch eine neue zu Hause rumfliegen?! 

Btw: Was würdet ihr als Alternative empfehlen, falls meine Suche erfolglos bleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaljakop (9. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ma ne Frage zur Klipspringer Hose. Auf der Seite steht ja, das die Wasserabweisend ist. Was heist das? Kann man mit der jetzt auch durchn Regen fahren und sie hält dicht oder ist die nur für "Pfützenspritzer" dicht genug? Und wie dick ist denn die Hardride Jacke? Ist das ne Jacke für die Übergangszeit oder auch im Winter gut warm? Wie würdet ihr das einschätzen?

Danke


----------



## Mao2801 (9. September 2009)

Die Hardride Jacke ist "nur" eine Regenjacke, also hat die keinerlei Innenfutter oder sonstiges, das dich wäremn könnte....


----------



## Nick.Name (9. September 2009)

Zur Klipspringer:
Ich bin bis jetzt einmal durch den Regen gefahren und was mich etwas gestört hat, war das Sie eher durch das vom Hinterrad hochgespritzte Wasser durchnässt ist als durch den Regen von oben. und _wasserabweisend_ ist richtig, aber m.M.n. nur an den Stellen mit dickem gewebe, nicht an den Elastikecken v.a. hinten. Wasserdicht ist was anderes


----------



## GhostFR800 (9. September 2009)

Allgemein steht die Bezeichnung `Wasserabweisend` auf Textilien, die sich nicht wie ein Waschlappen vollsaugen. Für den Preis..., da kann man halt nicht mehr erwarten....
Führende Hersteller, von denen man sowas erwarten kann, kosten um einiges mehr und sind nicht "direkt" im Radsport vertreten.


----------



## Le Phlip (12. September 2009)

Hallo!
Die Klipspringer Zipoff Pants sind durch die PU-Beschichtung keinesfalls wasserdicht, das ist korrekt. Um nach gewisser Eintragezeit und einigen Waschungen einen angenehmeren Tragekomfort und weicheren Griff des Materials zu gewährleisten, haben wir ein 800er Coating verwendet, das die Hose lediglich Spritzwasser-/Regenwasser abweisend macht - jedoch nicht "dicht". 
Das in den Flexzonen verwendete Gewebe hat gleichzeitig eine entlüftende Funktion der Hitzestauzonen und ist daher Luft und wasserdurchlässig. Gegen Spritzwasser vom Hinterrad haben wir den Flexeinsatz am Gesäß bewusst mit einem Panel abgedeckt. 100%ige Wassersicherheit kann man bei solch einer Konstruktion natürlich nich gewährleisten!

Zur Hardride Jacket:
Wie Mao schon richtig angedeutet hat, ist die Hardride Jacket eine reine Nylon Riding Jacket, die neben dem Mesh-Lining keinerlei Membran oder isolierendes Futter hat. Der Hauptaugenmerk bei dieser sehr robusten, relativ dünnen Jacke liegt hier auf der Wasser- und Winddichtigkeit (5000 mm/5000 mvp), der ergonomischen Schnittform und der großflächigen Twinzip-Belüftung, die für optimale Ventilation im Rumpfbereich sorgt. 
Mit ausreichend isolierender Unterbekleidung ist die Hardride Jacket auch im Winter sehr gut einsetzbar!

Schöne Grüße aus den PZA Headquarters
Philipp


----------



## Mao2801 (13. September 2009)

Le Phlip schrieb:


> Mit ausreichend isolierender Unterbekleidung ist die Hardride Jacket auch im Winter sehr gut einsetzbar!



Als Unterbekleidung kann ich für den Winter nur wärmstens Underarmour Coldgear empfehlen. Die sitzen perfekt und halten schön warm. Auch wenn man schwitzt, bleibt der Körper trocken. Super Zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2009)

Kurze Info nach 2 Stürzen im Bikepark: Egal ob Rutschen über Sand oder Einschlag auf  Geröll - das Gewebe der Klippspringer Hose hält echt so einiges aus! Mehr als das lebende Gewebe drunter...  Die Hose sah nach dem Waschen quasi wie neu aus, die Schürfungen heilen noch.


----------



## jastone (18. September 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...]das Gewebe der Klippspringer Hose hält echt so einiges aus! Mehr als das lebende Gewebe drunter...  Die Hose sah nach dem Waschen quasi wie neu aus[...]



Das kann ich so bestätigen! Den Flug über ein Double hab ich mit Kopf, Schulter und Knie gebremst. Der Hose hats recht wenig ausgemacht. Da ist ein wenig was aufgescheuert, aber nicht wirklich wild. Das Jersey hingegen konnt ich weg schmeißen.


----------



## waldschrad (27. September 2009)

hab gestern im neun mtbr die "Ventech"(jacke) und passend die "Onyx"(hose) entdeckt....

so neu dass noch niemand was weiss??????

schaut für mich aus wie ne noch "schwerere" kombi als hardridr/klippspringer-> sprich robuster und dichter????

und bitte bittte in schwarz....!!!!!!!

gruss chris


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> hab gestern im neun mtbr die "Ventech"(jacke) und passend die "Onyx"(hose) entdeckt....
> 
> so neu dass noch niemand was weiss??????
> 
> ...



Hi Chris

wo hast Du was gesehen. 
Habe zwar schon ein paar Bilder aus den neuen Katalog von Platzangst bei einem Händler gesehen, aber im INET ist noch nix zu finden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## waldschrad (29. September 2009)

im mtbr.... seite 70 unten rechts...
in hübschem BLAU...

gruss chris


----------



## muellerschubert (13. Oktober 2009)

hallo hat jemand noch bedarf an einer klipspringer in schwarz größe m.

hose ist neu und ungetragen.

bei interesse mal eine pn mit preisvorschlag.

bis denne.


----------



## Mao2801 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit der SOFTRIDE JACKET Softshell?
Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr von der fürs Biken haltet oder ob die sich dann doch eher nur für die sportfreie Freizeit eigent und vor allem wie die Größe so ausfällt? Sind die Größen und im speziellen die Ärmel- und Rumpflänge vergleichbar mit der Hardride oder sind da gravierende Unterschiede?


Grüße
Ben


----------



## Donos (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi, habe interesse an einer schwarzen Klipspringer. Es ist im Moment kein Shop in meiner Nähe der die noch hätte, um die mal live zu probieren. Bin 1,89cm groß und relativ schlank (85kg) und habe bisher in allen Thread zu den Hosen unterschiedliche Meinungen zur Größe gelesen. Ich würde jetzt von einer *L* für mich ausgehen, aber einige mit ähnlicher Körpegröße würden eher *M* empfehlen (einer hat ja sogar eine XXL genommen bei 1,8 Körpergröße)

Ich würde keine Protectoren oder ähnliches drunter tragen also könnte die Hose auch ruhig einen Tick enger anliegen.

Jemand mit ähnlicher Größe der die Hosen zumindest mal anprobiert hat ? Bin kein Freund von ständigem Zurückschicken.

Danke


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich trage normalerweise XL und habe die Wildbreest in L genommen. Bestellt doch einfach M und L und schicke die nicht passende Größe wieder zurück. Da hast Du auch mehr von, als wenn Du erst M bestellst, dann zurück gegen L und zum Schluß wieder gegen M weil L doch zu groß.

XXL dürfte viel zu groß sein.


----------



## Mr.Kane (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin etwas kräftiger, 1,80m und 93kg und mir passte die Größe L im Bund dennoch allerdings war sie viel zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldschrad (21. Oktober 2009)

tsch!!

die is wärmstens zu empfehlen!
hab mir jetzt auch eine gegönnt...
hab schon die eland,in M.da ist sie lang genug....

die klippspringer hab ich jetzt in L geholt...mir ist wichtig das sie unten noch auf den schuhen aufliegt,und das tut sie 
hab ne schrittlänge von 85cm
allerdings trage ich immer protektoren, also könnt sie dir biz weit sein...
schau nochmal bei platzangst.com vorbei,da gibsts masse...

hoff hab dich nicht mehr verwirrt...
gruss chris

1.86cm-68kg


----------



## Donos (21. Oktober 2009)

ok danke an alle. Werde die M versuchen. Bloss grad schwer verbilligt zu finden. 135 sind dann doch bisl heftig. Hoffe Bike-Mailorder kriegt da bald Nachschub (die Schwarze erst wieder 1. Dezember  )


----------



## muellerschubert (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo, ich will ja nicht unken und drücke dir die daumen dass das noch klappt.

ich hatte schon vor einiger zeit bei platzangst direkt angerufen und die waren total ausverkauft. wenn nicht noch ein vorlieferant noch was auf lager hat, dann wird es eng, da platzangst demnächst die neue ware für die kommende saison rausbringt und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr groß nachproduziert.

ich drücke trotzdem die daumen.


----------



## Donos (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja, zur Not schlage ich halt erst am 1. Dezember wieder zu. Habe die Marke erst vor kurzem entdeckt und bin echt von Qualität und Styling begeistert. Kumpel hat seit kurzem das Hardride Proline Jacket und würde die am liebsten garnicht mehr ausziehen .
Bin gerade schon kurz davor einzuknicken und die 135 zu bezahlen...


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

Donos schrieb:


> Kumpel hat seit kurzem das Hardride Proline Jacket und würde die am liebsten garnicht mehr ausziehen .



Kann ich nachvollziehen, hab die auch. Die Jacke ist echt klasse...


----------



## Flitsche (21. Oktober 2009)

wie gesagt, bin 1.85 und M ist fast sogar noch ein tick zu lang. von der weite her ziemlich gut. bin auch schlank.

mit 1.89 ists tatsaechlich schwierig, kann sein, dass M gerade ein tick zu kurz ist. L wird aber sicher ziemlich lang und weit sein


----------



## andi. (21. Oktober 2009)

gibts eigentlich im netz schon bilder von den 2010er sachen?


----------



## Flitsche (21. Oktober 2009)

ich hab noch keine gefunden aber zumindest die klipspringer auf der eurobike angeschaut:

- schnitt gleich, nur logo gewandert
- sehr knallige farben: schwarz, knallrot und so ein helles tuerkiesblau
- material etc. gleich


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich liebe ja Platzangst aber mit den Farben übertreiben se es manchmal. Finde das braun der aktuellen Klipspringer gelungen, ist nicht wie meist schönde schwarz aber auch nicht mörder neon wie meine Wildbreest in Gelb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das aktuelle Braun ist klasse! Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man im Wald nicht übersehen wird


----------



## -MIK- (22. Oktober 2009)

Uih, das ja ein cooles pic


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi lieber Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Freeride-Hose mit abnehmbaren Beinen.
Dabei sind mir die von Platzangst besonders aufgefallen.

Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Größe ich nehmen sollte. 
Die äußere Beinlänge sollte bei mir in etwa 114 - 118cm haben, damits die Hose auch beim Sitzen aufm tiefen Sattel nicht hochzieht. 
Der Umfang wäre mit 90cm ( Konfessionsgröße 32-34 ) locker ausreichend. 

Von der Länge her müsste ich also XL - XXL vom Umfang XS - S nehmen.

Was also tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lässt sich der Umfang so sehr verstellen das eine XL gut sitzen könnte ?

Evtl. gibts ja noch andere Hersteller die eben solche Größen anbieten.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Oktober 2009)

Nimm L...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Uih, das ja ein cooles pic


Danke 




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Konfessionsgröße 32-34


Also meine Konfession(sgröße) ist evangelisch, das hat mir aber beim Hosen kaufen nie geholfen   (nicht so ernst nehmen...!)

Den Bund oben zu weit zusammenzurren ist nicht gut. Ich musste meine auch etwas enger stellen, damit sie nicht zu tief sitzt, aber die Hose schlägt dann schnell Falten, was nicht so angenehm ist. Vergleichsdaten: Körpergröße 180, Schrittlänge 85, Gewicht knapp 70, Sitz: siehe Foto oben bzw. mein Fotoalbum


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich in Körper- sowie Schrittlänge genau 10cm länger wie du. 
Welche größe hast du den ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Oktober 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Welche größe hast du den ?


Oh sorry, vergessen... habe Größe M. Würde dann an deiner Stelle auch die L nehmen. M würde sicher von der Weite her reichen, aber die dürfte bei mir schon nicht viel kürzer sein.


----------



## amnesium (22. Oktober 2009)

andi. schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich im netz schon bilder von den 2010er sachen?



Hier ist die Neue!

http://www.bikestyle.it/fileadmin/user_upload/2010_UEBERSICHT_KLEIN_VI.pdf


----------



## Mr.Kane (22. Oktober 2009)

amnesium schrieb:


> Hier ist die Neue!
> 
> http://www.bikestyle.it/fileadmin/user_upload/2010_UEBERSICHT_KLEIN_VI.pdf


Super, danke!

Die rote Jacke gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## kio2608 (22. Oktober 2009)

geil


----------



## Kompostman (22. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch ab wann es die 2010 Sachen geben wird? Auch wieder so ab März?


----------



## amnesium (23. Oktober 2009)

Würde much auch brennend interessieren!


----------



## -MIK- (23. Oktober 2009)

Och man, wieder Kohle satt ausgeben.... Das Rot ist ja n Burner...


----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hammer coole sachen...muss ich auf jeden fall was von haben-so 2-10 sachen! dann warte ich auf die neue kollektion....wollte mir eigentlich die Hardride holen aber ich warte noch auf die neue blaue! ;-)


----------



## Icke_DD (1. Dezember 2009)

Kettenblattspuren anner Hose?

naja, also Hosenbein umkrempeln is ja ma Pflicht! Häuptling "Kalte Wade" fährt bei jedem Wetter. Ein Bein kann man abwaschen ;-)


----------



## Donos (4. Dezember 2009)

Die schwarze Klipspringer 2009 gibt es bei Bike Mailorder bald wieder, aber man kann sie direkt vorbestellen (S,M,L,XL). Natürlich begrenzt aber immerhin für 99 (habe noch ein 1.90 Gabelöl dazugenommen, somit über 100 und daher keine Versandkosten + 5% Rabatt = *96 inklusive Versandkosten*)

Habe M und L bestellt. Falls eine Größe nicht passt würde sie ein Kumpel mir abnehmen somit ist alles 1a. 

Zuschlagen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (6. Dezember 2009)

Welches Packmaß hat denn eigentlich die Hardride bzw. die Jacke der neuen Kollektion? 
Kriegt man die problemlos in nem 12 Liter Tourrucksack + Trinkblase + Werkzeug + Ersatzschläuche + Wechseltrikot unter?
Oder ist die durch das verwendete Material eher steif und sperrig?


----------



## -MIK- (7. Dezember 2009)

Bymike schrieb:


> Kriegt man die problemlos in nem 12 Liter Tourrucksack + Trinkblase + Werkzeug + Ersatzschläuche + Wechseltrikot unter?



Könnte zwar eng werden aber die Jacke kann man ganz gut stauen.


----------



## honi__ (7. Dezember 2009)

Servus 

hier mal ne hardride zusammen gerollt!









denke des wird schon passen man könnte sie bestimmt auch noch kleiner bekommen!

gruss honi


----------



## Bymike (7. Dezember 2009)

Super! Vielen dank für deine schnelle Antwort! Die Jacke ist ja doch ziemlich klein packbar!
Dann werde ich wohl für Hose und Jacke der 2010er Kollektion mit dem sparen anfangen  

Danke!


----------

